# Aswan from Alex by bus or train?



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I don't know if anyone has done this route before or not, but how long does it take and how much does it cost to get from Alexandria to Aswan by bus and train? If I go on the train, I'd probably be going on the 1st class service - I know that there is 'Albela service', mainly for tourists, which is very expensive and I want to try and avoid that. Has anyone used it before and what is it like? How long would the bus take?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The bus would take for ever. Travelling alone on public transport is not safe.. you have to buy two tickets and make sure no man sits behind you plus of course the men drive like crazy, have a read up on how many bus crashes there are here. The train from Cairo takes about 8 hours I think, there is a sleeper train and it costs about 120 US dollars return. Quite simple it is easier, quicker and safer and as cheap to fly.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The bus would take for ever. Travelling alone on public transport is not safe.. you have to buy two tickets and make sure no man sits behind you plus of course the men drive like crazy, have a read up on how many bus crashes there are here. The train from Cairo takes about 8 hours I think, there is a sleeper train and it costs about 120 US dollars return. Quite simple it is easier, quicker and safer and as cheap to fly.


Thank you. There will be about 3 of us traveling together, just trying to figure out the best and cheapest way to get there... 8 hours on the train? I thought it was overnight, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> Thank you. There will be about 3 of us traveling together, just trying to figure out the best and cheapest way to get there... 8 hours on the train? I thought it was overnight, but I could be wrong.




Yes it is overnight but it still takes about 8 hours I think... I think. plus you have to travel to Cairo.
You get into Luxor around 5 am. Travelling first class is the best but first class UK style is not first class here. You are not going to see anything of the surrounding countryside as it is dark when you leave and dark when you arrive. Flying will be your cheapest option.. as I said its about 120 us dollar return on the train from Cairo-Luxor that was the price two years ago and it may have gone up. 
I am sure that I read somewhere that Nile cruises where going to or have started leaving from Cairo? Nile Cruises are relatively cheap.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's a report from someone who successfully booked their Cairo to Luxor daytime tickets online (Sept 2011): "We bought our train tickets online at the Egyptian National Railways website having followed your instructions and signed up. It took 2 or 3 days until I could log in successfully, but I managed to book tickets online from Cairo to Luxor and from Aswan back to Cairo. We caught train 980 from Cairo to Luxor in first class leaving at 8am (platform 8) with self-print online tickets costing 187.20 Egyptian pounds between us [about £24, just £12 per ticket] and later took train 983 from Aswan to Cairo again in first class, leaving at 7am, costing 226.72 Egyptian pounds between us [about £29 or £14.50 each]. We had no trouble with our print-at-home tickets on the train, as soon as the conductors saw them they spoke in English. Quite simple really. We saw a few other non-Egyptians on the trains, all of whom had had to get around the system by getting people to buy tickets for them, or getting split journey tickets, costing around an extra 100 Egyptian Pounds."

And here's a report from someone who simply got on the train and paid on board (Feb 2010): "I wanted to use daytime train number 980 leaving Cairo at 08:00 for Luxor [and why not, that's precisely the train I'd want to use!]. I arrived in Cairo on the Sunday and went to the station in the evening to try book my ticket to Luxor for the next day. I was told that this train was 'for Egyptians only' but was advised to return early on the Monday morning. I did this, only to be given the same story. Someone then suggested I board the train and pay on board. I did this and plonked myself in a first class seat and hoped it was not reserved. I paid 97 Egyptian pounds (£9 or $16) when asked by the conductor on board and held the seat all the way to Luxor. When I wanted to return from Luxor back to Cairo I was told the same story, that train number 981 leaving Luxor at 08:30 was not for tourists. So once again I simply boarded the train and paid on board. I did get moved from seat to seat this time, but ended up meeting several interesting people.

More feedback (Jan 2011): "My wife and I were keen to travel from Cairo to Aswan on daytime express train number 980 and attempted to buy tickets at the ticket office. We were, of course, refused, and pointed towards the overnight train ticket window. We'd previously used your website when travelling by train through India and, after reading the Egypt section, thought we'd give train 980 a go anyway. We arrived at Cairo train station at around 7:00am on the 9th of January, 2011 and headed straight for platform 8 (another traveller on your site mentioned this platform for the 980 service); we also confirmed with a few snack-shop owners that this platform was correct. The train pulled up at 7:30am, departed on time at 8:00am, and we bought tickets from a ticket inspector about 30 minutes into our journey with no questions asked. The rest of the trip went smoothly and we arrived at Aswan on time, at around 9:00pm."

More feedback (Oct 2010): "You can indeed still buy tickets on board the daytime train from Cairo to Luxor. The ticket inspector was knowing and affable and had no qualms with selling it to me. He even confirmed that I was indeed in first class and charged me just 96LE to Luxor. I'd like to voice my gratitude to others who have left feedback here because I met not one person in Cairo who could confirm the situation, and every Egyptian (including the folks in the hostel) advised me strongly against it, some for their own gains (selling tours etc). However some just didn't know for sure and strangely took the rigid approach. Have confidence! The trip is scenic and worth it. A day of the interesting countryside of Egypt without the hassle. A winner!

...and some more feedback: "On Friday 28/05/2010 we travelled on the 7am train from Aswan to Luxor 1st class air con. My girlfriend had tried to get tickets the night before in the somewhat shorter female-only queue, but was told they couldn't sell tickets to tourists and to buy them on the train. The next day we did as told, waltzed through the security barrier, asked a policeman and he showed us where to get the 1st class train. There were only about 10 passengers in total in the three 1st class carriages, so no problems at all. The cost was 47 LE each, and arrived on time. A good experience, just shame we wasted 20 minutes trying and failing to buy a ticket at the ticket office the previous day!"

...and yet more feedback: One correspondent reports (January 2010) "At both Aswan and Luxor, but not the smaller stations, there was an airport-style security barrier, where they X-ray selected passengers' baggage. However, there was no ticket check at the barrier. Everyone including the tourist office, police, and railway staff said we could go on the ordinary [restricted] trains if we paid the small surcharge for buying a ticket on board, the restriction was only on buying the tickets in advance." Another report (February 2010) confirms that there are no checks or barriers in Cairo main station preventing you accessing the platforms and boarding any train you like and paying on board. 

and a bit more... I travelled in June 2010, and nothing has changed, there are no barriers, you can just board the train. I boarded the 08:00 air-con express train from Cairo to Luxor & Aswan (always go for first class!) and simply paid on board. The same worked on the return journey. However, as you haven't got a booked seat you may find yourself moved about. I had no problem keeping my seat down to Aswan on the outward trip. But the train was very crowded on the return and as we got nearer to Cairo many people were standing including me. But no one got angry or stressed. A kind Egyptian bloke then let me perch on his arm rest and shared his sandwich with me. Great journey -13 hours ! Great country. Great people."

and here's some more... "In August 2010 my wife and I took the day train leaving from Cairo and it worked out just as it was detailed on this website and reported by others. If you find it useful, here's another case study for your site. We arrived at the train station at 07:15. We heard the train pull into platform 8 around 07:30 and proceeded straight through the security checkpoint. I was a little nervous with the large, blue signs saying "please present your ticket", but no one was checking tickets and we were soon standing on platform 8. The 1st class cars were closer to us with the 2nd class cars further down the platform. An attendant was standing in the doorway and we enlisted the help of another Egyptian to get us seated on the train and gave him a bit of baksheesh for his efforts. The train departed right on time and around Giza the conductor came through. We paid him 192 EP for the two of us. We kept our seats the whole way and the train pulled into Luxor at 18:00."


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

How to travel by train in Egypt | Cairo, Luxor, Aswan, Alexandria travel restrictions


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I don't know if anyone has done this route before or not, but how long does it take and how much does it cost to get from Alexandria to Aswan by bus and train? If I go on the train, I'd probably be going on the 1st class service - I know that there is 'Albela service', mainly for tourists, which is very expensive and I want to try and avoid that. Has anyone used it before and what is it like? How long would the bus take?
> 
> Thanks


Me and my husband have done the Aswan to Alexandria by train trip. From what I can remember it took around 15 hours and we travelled during the day. I can ask hubby how much it cost but we done this 10 years ago so i'm sure prices will be different now.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

You can find more information about the trains here: How to travel by train in Egypt | Cairo, Luxor, Aswan, Alexandria I have checked for a train from Alex to Aswan, this particular train I choose, takes 17hours! Did you check the Egyptair website? If you check, choose your country as Egypt, for better rates (everyone who is flying domestic can use that). Have a nice trip!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks all for the info, and the links I much appreciate it


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Keep in mind if you travel by train or bus, you are going to most likely find very miserable conditions in the bathroom. 

When were you thinking of doing this? Just asking because with current political situation, and the upcoming one year anniversary of Jan 25th, you never know what could be going on. Have read of several instances in past year of trains heading "south" being blocked by local demonstrations.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Flying is definitely the way to go, and they even serve beer.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Flying is definitely the way to go, and they even serve beer.


What Egypt Air serves beer,


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Did a quick check on Egyptair, and the cheapest fare I could find Alex to Aswan mid January was 1043 LE (roundtrip) which is considerably higher than train or bus fare. If you are on a budget, air travel in not always cheap.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Did a quick check on Egyptair, and the cheapest fare I could find Alex to Aswan mid January was 1043 LE (roundtrip) which is considerably higher than train or bus fare. If you are on a budget, air travel in not always cheap.




If they are still charging 60 plus us dollars one way or the overnight train.. plus your fare from Alex to Cairo.. the plane is cheaper or as cheap.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Did a quick check on Egyptair, and the cheapest fare I could find Alex to Aswan mid January was 1043 LE (roundtrip) which is considerably higher than train or bus fare. If you are on a budget, air travel in not always cheap.


I did the same and I got a similar amount to what you got. Ill be going in the first week of January, InshAllah. I guess what is cheap for some, is not for others and what is expensive for others, is cheap for some.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> If they are still charging 60 plus us dollars one way or the overnight train.. plus your fare from Alex to Cairo.. the plane is cheaper or as cheap.


Then there is also the cost of getting to the airport from alex, which is actually in an outside suburb. Costs me 35 EGP getting to Cairo, using the microbus which I can take 2 minutes walk, around the corner from my apartment.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Then there is also the cost of getting to the airport from alex, which is actually in an outside suburb. Costs me 35 EGP getting to Cairo, using the microbus which I can take 2 minutes walk, around the corner from my apartment.


Fares doubled from Alex's to Cairo in less than a year? 

Thought the micro was under 20LE. The superjet bus (goes via Giza/Harem St) or Delta (avoids Giza and quicker a little bit) was/is around 25ish LE. Train from Alex's to Cairo in daytime was around 25LE for basic! Turbo train is/was around 35LE (2hours insted of the 3!). By looks they flown up a lot in a short time!! (Like everything else I guess lol)

The airport in Alex's and the one outside El Borg were always more costly to fly from than Cairo. I mainly always did my flights from Cairo was cutting costs down a lot. 

Personally I back a previous poster reguarding the restrooms! From Alex's to Cairo on a train isn't to bad as it's only 2 or 3 hours so we can like 'hold on'. But the 12hour or something down to Aswan would be a little hard not to 'go'!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> Fares doubled from Alex's to Cairo in less than a year?
> 
> Thought the micro was under 20LE. The superjet bus (goes via Giza/Harem St) or Delta (avoids Giza and quicker a little bit) was/is around 25ish LE. Train from Alex's to Cairo in daytime was around 25LE for basic! Turbo train is/was around 35LE (2hours insted of the 3!). By looks they flown up a lot in a short time!! (Like everything else I guess lol)
> 
> ...


The Train to Cairo from alex is around 35LE for second class... but I feel that this depends on the mood of the person selling it to you! First class a lot more and not much nicer then second class to warrant it. The micro is 25LE from Sidi Geber station, but I guess because I live a bit out east, is a bit more going from where I am. The Superjet bus is also around the same price 35-40ish LE, but then you have to pay around 20 LE can ride to get there to the bus station from where I am, and its the same to get to the train station. Its just a lot easier to hop onto the Cairo bound "meekro" from round the corner of my apartment, 35LE a pop, no taxi rides, and when all seats are filled, we're good to go


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

The nearby Alex airport is only good if you are flying regional - because most of the no-frills airlines of the Middle East go from Alexandria now, and not Cairo. For example, Air Arabia fly from Alexandria to Dubai and flydubai also flies from Alexandria airport... I think they are slowly trying to move the 'domestic' business to Alex, but the major and national airlines, of cause are still in Cairo


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> The nearby Alex airport is only good if you are flying regional - because most of the no-frills airlines of the Middle East go from Alexandria now, and not Cairo. For example, Air Arabia fly from Alexandria to Dubai and flydubai also flies from Alexandria airport... I think they are slowly trying to move the 'domestic' business to Alex, but the major and national airlines, of cause are still in Cairo


Yes they slowly been changing it. For a short while the one outside did do big flights but it was only a day or 2 a week. Heh the one time I did fly from inside of Alex's I got trapped in Athans for 10hours, we didnt get told the conecting flights have changed lol. As for the buses I did the metro one a few times but granted never on own. The prices have doubled!


----------



## skumar1975 (Dec 25, 2011)

My pick is take a sleeping train from Giza to Luxor, enjoy the West Bank and the East bank and then take a cab to Aswan- 2 Hrs drive max.
Sleeping train is a great experience- with nice compartments and beds to sleep and ofcourse some good service on the train.

Just go to Cairo- Ramsis or Giza station and Sidi Bashr in Alex to book your tickets.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

skumar1975 said:


> My pick is take a sleeping train from Giza to Luxor, enjoy the West Bank and the East bank and then take a cab to Aswan- 2 Hrs drive max.
> Sleeping train is a great experience- with nice compartments and beds to sleep and ofcourse some good service on the train.
> 
> Just go to Cairo- Ramsis or Giza station and Sidi Bashr in Alex to book your tickets.


Thanks... How much did it cost you from Alex?


----------



## skumar1975 (Dec 25, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Thanks... How much did it cost you from Alex?


It costed $60 per pax for an overnight journey from Giza to Luxor meals included...


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

skumar1975 said:


> It costed $60 per pax for an overnight journey from Giza to Luxor meals included...


The sleeper cars are the way to go, although I suggest bringing a meal because the box meals were ... less than appetizing.


----------



## skumar1975 (Dec 25, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> The sleeper cars are the way to go, although I suggest bringing a meal because the box meals were ... less than appetizing.


I Agree with that... Lol


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

skumar1975 said:


> It costed $60 per pax for an overnight journey from Giza to Luxor meals included...


Thanks


----------

